# Sci-Fi D20 in Tampa, FL



## BluWolf (Oct 19, 2002)

Looking for a Sci-Fi game in the Tampa area using D20. 

Would prefer T20 but willing to try any of them (Star Wars, Dragon Star, Spycraft...).

Can't GM for awhile but would like to eventually.


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 11, 2002)

Still desperately seeking folks for a T20 game in the greater Tampa area.

I have had two people respond with some interest "should I find other people".

I will be using a non-canon Traveller setting that more or less follows the feel of Classic Traveller just a different timeline and general window-dressing.

I will also be incorporating things from D20 modern, Spycraft and Call of Cthullu.

Come on folks I am willing to Ref if folks are willing to play!!

I haven't rolled a die in anger in over six months!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

